# Dialog Problem



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a problem with the dialog command. How Can I fix it?


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you at the console or are you using a terminal emulator?  What terminal emulator are you using?  What does $TERM contain?


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

Using bash. $term is xterm256color. What you want to say with terminal emulators?


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 5, 2012)

dns said:
			
		

> What you want to say with terminal emulators



What terminal emulator (program) are you using?  Examples are xterm, rxvt-unicode, gnome-terminal, konsole or term/shell within emacs.  What happens when you `$ export TERM=xterm`?


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

Use FreeBSD Default Settings. I no have problems before.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2012)

The first screen is sysinstall, which only runs for root.  If you're using sudo to run it, that won't have the root settings.


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

Solved.


----------

